# Can't go fishing brisket



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Title says it all. Got a little 5 pounder at SAMs yesterday because I didn't want to ruin a 10 pounder lol. Done a lot of butts but never brisket. This is actually my first low and slow on the egg. Got it slathered in mustard and butt rub. Egg is stuck on 250 but I got my eye on it. Idevice has meat temp at 50. Plan is to remove around lunch and wrap in foil maybe with some beef broth then return to grill till internal hits 200. I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I see you Wade! Egg has creeped to 280 and can't seem to get it to drop back. Daisy wheel and screen at bottom are less than 1/8". I guess Its gotta drop but slow?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Choke it down best you can. Get that temp back down. It will drop, just real slow...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Close it all the way off till it drops. 

Also next time, sea/Himalayan salt, black pepper and garlic powder, inject with beef broth. Anything else should be against the law on a brisket.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wife made me leave for a couple hrs and when we got back egg was pegged at 250 and internal was 150. I just removed and loosely wrapped in foil with beef broth. Gonna get egg to 300 to make some steam till I get to internal around 200 and start checking it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good and gettin close


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get ready fer a stall....don't worry! Brisket takes a while but are well worth it!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Get ready fer a stall....don't worry! Brisket takes a while but are well worth it!!!



Stalled for about 45 minutes at 180. Idevice doesn't show on scale unless your in range. Just removed and wrapped. This may be epic!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Semi epic! Some of the best I've had but not the "meat candy" I was hoping for. Pretty sure I wrapped and added broth too quick - maybe didn't even need that step. Bark was there but mostly wet. With the smaller brisket it just didn't have enough time to harden plus the egg is a lot moister inside than the old homemade freezer smoker! Boston butt next weekend!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O yes.
Whyme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as it was edible brother...brisket is touchy. I love bark so I would have wrapped it at about 185-190 but just like my butts, I brown sugar and honey em when I wrap.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't normally wrap a brisket like a butt. They take some trial and error to figure out but once you find the sweet spot you'll be wanting to drop $50-60 all the time for a brisket.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Honestly - this egg is killing me. I cook on it 3-4 times a week and I've gained 20 pounds since Christmas. Outgrown all my cloths and can't find a pair of pants for church this morning!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper.....it'll do it to ya!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yepper.....it'll do it to ya!!!



Thinking back to an old thread, I'm beginning to look like that fat kid with the lunchbox that Espo posted and said it was me. Here's the cleaned up version


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That was a classic thread!! Haha


----------

